# Beware of Reliance



## RBX (Feb 27, 2015)

After talking with a Reliance official, it has come to light that they  can keep providing pathetic services, even as much as providing 5  minutes of services every 72 hours, and then they have no need of  providing waiver. Last month my connection stayed down for 17+ days with  sporadic access, this month has been much worse with connectivity which  barely beats the GPRS access.


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/sRWw8H3.png Each request has timeout set to ~5 sec.


Since,  I was able to access the Internet a few hours on some days between this  period (with a withstanding complaint regarding this matter), waiver is  not applicable in my case. Great! I started having troubles on 31 Jan  again last month, and mailed them several times about it with ping  reports as attachment, but they didn't register a complaint. When I  called them on 22 Feb, they finally registered a complaint and when I  asked why a complaint hadn't been registered so far, their excuse was  that the mail goes to a different department. They truly have an ironic  name _Reliance Communications_, reliability is zero, and communication between departments is nil.

If  you think this isn't much - my connection stayed down for 3.5+ months  last year in continuation, and after making 50+ calls to Reliance, and  many more to local technician, I had to visit the site where EDP is  installed and had to request the landlord to turn it on who had shut it  down because Reliance wasn't willing to pay electricity charges to them.

My  friends too have been victims of Reliance. EDP from their area was  removed the month they got their connection, and Reliance refused to pay  them back either of installation charges and bill payment (advance).


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 27, 2015)

Yes, I agree. I have suffered too. *Dont get Reliance ever*. I mean all the tele operator are cheaters except BSNL, Reliance is just master of all. I used Tata photon, Airtel, Vodafone, whenver problem arises and I talk to CC they tried to solve or atleast give a response though even after some 3-4 days. But with Reliance no one bother to respond. Not even a single reply. You have to call them everyday twice/thrice .


*Dont get Reliance ever*


----------



## ashs1 (Feb 27, 2015)

I agree !! Reliance CC was the most rudest group of guys i've ever had the misfortune to conduct business with ( along with airtel )... 
Still no 3G in nagpur..Dumb f&%ks !!


----------



## $hadow (Feb 27, 2015)

Worse CC and sometimes even worse ASS. My brother had his worse nightmare with them and the dispute was settled in court.


----------



## ariftwister (Feb 27, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Worse CC and sometimes even worse ASS. My brother had his worse nightmare with them and the dispute was settled in court.



Care to elaborate??


----------



## $hadow (Feb 27, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> Care to elaborate??



He got the connection disconnected in march last year but they continue to bill him till august. And every month we got the bill even though with no connection and later on we were billed for 18k. We asked them regarding this so they said pay up or else we will go to court against you. So we went to court with all the evidence and paid one month charge even though we didn't used it. So overall not a great experience.


----------



## ariftwister (Feb 27, 2015)

^^ Gee.. Thats awfull.. I am currently using Reliance 3 USB dongle which give me BSOD every time i connect it with my Win 8 Lappy.. But it wont BSOD if its already connected while turning on.. Now im left with connecting it always 24X7.. I couldn't even get updated drivers from anywhere..


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 27, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> ^^ Gee.. Thats awfull.. I am currently using Reliance 3 USB dongle which give me BSOD every time i connect it with my Win 8 Lappy.. But it wont BSOD if its already connected while turning on.. Now im left with connecting it always 24X7.. I couldn't even get updated drivers from anywhere..



At least you are lucky if you use their prepiad plans.
These worst experience are faced by users those who opted their so called "Thunder" Broadband Plans under Fixed Landline.
Whatever our @TDF, friends, faced as above is really awful and worse to the extent. I feel sorry for them. I was lucky not to fall on their trap of alluring "Thunder" BB fixed line plans.
I was even thinking to the extent of leaving my old faithful BSNL and get Reliance Thunder Plans under fixed line. I wrote to them through mail,and they also contacted me twice to assure that they will provide more information regarding the plans I choose,my locality,etc.............................but after that they never bothered to contact me.
I was relieved at least not dumping BSNL and hearing horrible stories + experience of users under Reliance Plans.


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Feb 27, 2015)

I was about to move to Reliance Wireless 40GB Plan until this post happened. I cannot stand such B$. Thank you for the feedback.

(At least Tata responds to, and acts on my calls/mails  )


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 28, 2015)

$hadow said:


> He got the connection disconnected in march last year but they continue to bill him till august. And every month we got the bill even though with no connection and later on we were billed for 18k. We asked them regarding this so they said pay up or else we will go to court against you. So we went to court with all the evidence and paid one month charge even though we didn't used it. So overall not a great experience.



thought so, that that is what must be the case.
and i suppose your brother must've been getting calls from some tom-dick-harry posing as a lawyer and asking to pay up or threatening to go to court? its the modus operandi of these companies, including tikona, etc. too now. disconnect when customer asks to, but keep billing him, and then suddenly one day knock at his door to pay up. its a well-thought out strategy of doing unethical business. IMO you should've preserved all emails and everything, should've asked for legal technical details like notice date/no., etc., yourself threatened to approach police, and all such stuff, ie, should've either counter arm-twisted them or haughtily replied to go ahead. though i don't know what actually happened in your case so would reserve my opinion.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 28, 2015)

GhorMaanas said:


> thought so, that that is what must be the case.
> and i suppose your brother must've been getting calls from some tom-dick-harry posing as a lawyer and asking to pay up or threatening to go to court? its the modus operandi of these companies, including tikona, etc. too now. disconnect when customer asks to, but keep billing him, and then suddenly one day knock at his door to pay up. its a well-thought out strategy of doing unethical business. IMO you should've preserved all emails and everything, should've asked for legal technical details like notice date/no., etc., yourself threatened to approach police, and all such stuff, ie, should've either counter arm-twisted them or haughtily replied to go ahead. though i don't know what actually happened in your case so would reserve my opinion.



Well my brother forwarded the emails to our advocate and he filled a consumer forum plea. And I think it took about 3 hearings for the final decision with us paying one month charge and then filling a case of mental abuse against them and got 50k for that.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 28, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Well my brother forwarded the emails to our advocate and he filled a consumer forum plea. And I think it took about 3 hearings for the final decision with us paying one month charge and then filling a case of mental abuse against them and got 50k for that.



aha! nice to see them dragged to the place & publicly beaten there, by whose name they try to scare customers. b@$turds!


----------



## RBX (Feb 28, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Well my brother forwarded the emails to our advocate and he filled a consumer forum plea. And I think it took about 3 hearings for the final decision with us paying one month charge and then filling a case of mental abuse against them and got 50k for that.



I asked them to terminate connection today, and just now one of them visited me asking for payment of following month claiming that the connection is post-paid, and all that I paid for when getting connection (Rs. 1800+ = installation charges, advance bill payment, extra cable) was just the installation charges. I had to show him the way out.

I suspect they are going to come back sooner or later, and I would like to make them pay instead what I was charged for month of January and February for I find it very unethical to sporadically provide few hours of service each day and claim that connection is working, and I might need help from consumer court. I will be in your counsel.

Edit:
Found this: *www.dot.gov.in/sites/default/files/6oct2006.pdf
According to QoS parameter #7, packet loss must be < 1%. I think this is enough to claim waiver regardless company policies.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 1, 2015)

GhorMaanas said:


> aha! nice to see them dragged to the place & publicly beaten there, by whose name they try to scare customers. b@$turds!



Yeah they were told not to harass the customers in future.

- - - Updated - - -



RBX said:


> I asked them to terminate connection today, and just now one of them visited me asking for payment of following month claiming that the connection is post-paid, and all that I paid for when getting connection (Rs. 1800+ = installation charges, advance bill payment, extra cable) was just the installation charges. I had to show him the way out.
> 
> I suspect they are going to come back sooner or later, and I would like to make them pay instead what I was charged for month of January and February for I find it very unethical to sporadically provide few hours of service each day and claim that connection is working, and I might need help from consumer court. I will be in your counsel.
> 
> ...



You have to pay atleast one month charges even after trying out everything.


----------

